# Aggressive Kitten



## nickymccarthy (Aug 19, 2008)

Nibbles is 10/11 weeks old. We have had him for two weeks and every night at 3.00am & 5.30am on the dot, he has what i call a "scat attack". He will go banana's, running in and out of the bedrooms, jumping on cabinets and knocking everything off and then diving under the duvets biting and scratching. I know and accept this is play, but last night he seemed to have it in for my son. Nibbles did something to make my son laugh at him, and the kitten took offence at this - he arched his back, fluffed his tail and then pounced. He kept on doing this for about half an hour. I know he wouldn't have done any harm, but it did scare my son who kept hiding behind me - he is 6 by the way. 

I have read somewhere that it's best to ignore them as they don't feel threatened, and they will come to you, but i want to encourage my kids to interact with him and not be scared.

I don't want Nibbles to grow up thinking it's ok to bite and scratch all the time.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Your kitten sounds like my two, they are extremely active through the night.

Ideally they would be happy staying out in their outdoor play pen but I wouldn't rest so I have reverted to crating them at bedtime, mine are 5 months tomorrow.

I am seriously considering an indoor cat play pen as the large crate is adequate but I prefer them to have plenty of room. I am looking at the corner unit although I will ask Aidy to make mine as he made my outdoor one.

Some members will think this is so wrong, but if the kittens are safe and I get some peace then where is the problem. I can't leave mine in the spare room as they can open doors.

Home Page

Sue


----------



## Tom.com (Aug 30, 2008)

I've heard that you should wear them out by playing with them before you go to bed. when i got my kitten we shut her in the kitchen every once we went to bed with her bed and the litter tray to stop her doing that kind of thing.
Tom.com


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

My kitten is now 6 months old and still has the crazy period during the evening but this still when we are up. He runs backwards and forwards through the house and jumps at the curtains and bites us. 

When we go to bed he stays downstairs in teh kitchen and utility room. This is a good space to leave him in and he doesnt damage anything or cry now, he did to start with.

I have been told that once he has been "done" then he will calm down a bit.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

for really young kittens a ticking clock or a tumble dryer can calm them down. maybe put a clock in a small room with food, water, toys and a litter tray and leave the kitten there over night for a couple of weeks. cats are fairly nocturnal when they are young sleep in the day and feed and play at night. Also a multi story or bedroom house can be a bit much for a youngster on their own. maybe free reign of the house when you are there in the day and then in the smaller room when you are sleeping and away. you also run the risk of rolling over on kittens if they are loose in the night and able to get into your bed! i know this sounds horrible but it's more common than you would think.  the spaz moments are pretty common though when they get a bunch of energy. most kitten foods are fairly rich and have lots of energy!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

It is a bit scary for a 6 yr old who isn't used to a kittens behaviour,but yes he'll be best to ignore kitty and he will go to him,they are still getting to know each other and because your kitten was on one anyways and your lad being nervous/scared this will have made kitty even more on one and feel threatened so kitty reacted in the only way he knows how to scare back,they'll be fineSometimes kittens do this as do adult cats to get their bowels moving and then go and have a dump after,as for the biting this could be because kitty is teethingOur lot tazzy loads in the evening-adults and kitts,we just sort of sit back and try not to become a casualty and enjoy,but i really wouldn't worry to much,it sounds quite normal behavior of a kitty of that age


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Our Taz was like that at 10 weeks, never mind a 6 yr old being scared....it scared the beeejaysus out of me the 1st few times he arched his back!! Now I just ignore him...he thinks he's a panther, I keep telling him he's not.

The biting and scratching does lessen, unless like my son you're willing to become a human scratch post.  If he bites me now I put him down on the floor and say "no bite" (yes I think he's a toddler!) he looks up at me walks away then 2 mins later jumps back on my knee and starts biting! So my "no bite" strategy is obviously a winner  He is getting better though. I dangle a toy for him to bite when he's in biting mood now.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

This maybe a bad suggestion but would another kitten help. During dawn hours mine loved a ruff and tumble and with one another and apart from an occasion yelp or head banging against the door, they seemed to take all their energy and aggression out on one another.

They don't do it as much now - we usually have a 7pm relay race round the round room, round the hall and the stairs but it doesn't last long. 

It gets to nighttime and they seem to settle to go to sleep. Although As soon as daylight hits Effie is there to exciteably wake us up.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

He could be teething? Getting his adult teeth? They can be very chewy then as their gums hurt like puppies do. I agree with the lots of play to tire him out. Fishing rod toys are especially good for children to play with kittens as they get all the fun and excitement without having to get too close to the business end of a kitten who might be a bit over excited. That sort of play can help the bond develop between them and lessen the chances of playfighting getting to rough for your son. All kittens will need to role play hunting behaviour, and it's much more fun to divert it with toys and climbing posts.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom.com said:


> I've heard that you should wear them out by playing with them before you go to bed. when i got my kitten we shut her in the kitchen every once we went to bed with her bed and the litter tray to stop her doing that kind of thing.
> Tom.com


Agreed I still do try to tire them out, we have bought a laser light from the PAH its amazing how much energy they burn off but as mine are getting older they seem to have more and more energy to burn and its brilliant. 

Sue


----------

